# Ty gets a Cousin!



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Waaaaaayyyyyy too cute!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Freddie is a flippin' doll! This oughta be fun .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The very definition of cuteness!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just too cute, and an opinion or three 😍...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you all! Freddie looks ready for fun, mischief and mayhem!


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

They are very cute dogs , normally wonderful with children and the funniest little gait (I think) when running 

repeat ….I do not need another dog 
I do not need another dog …..


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What an adorable puppy - sis is one lucky gal


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

What a cutie!!! 😍


----------

